# Insulation for Outdoor Shelters



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

What are some options to insulate the rubbermaid storage bins? I have had one on my covered front porch for my two ferals for the past two years. I've been using leftover styrofoam I had (from new TVs, microwaves, etc) and covered it with an insulated fabric, then stuffed the bin with fresh straw. 

I'm out of styrofoam, and it seems the only kind I've found in stores comes in those enormous 8' sheets. I really have no way to transport or cut something so large. Where can I buy styrofoam for the cat house, or what can I use instead? I thought about buying a few of the little foam coolers and cutting those up to fit the bin, but I thought there had to be a better way. 

The bin works great but I do want to freshen it up with clean, new stuff before it gets cold. I live in Maryland so our winters are cold but not usually too brutal. (last year was an exception!)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LadyK, I've heard mylar sheeting mentioned as an alternative to styrofoam and just found an interesting idea on an old thread, about using an emergency blanket : http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/119922-heating-source-feral-cat-house.html

It's the 2nd post.

Don't even where I'd buy it though.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

There is insulation that is silver color and rolls out. I have no idea what it's called but usually near the styrofoam insulation. It's easy to cut and fits really good plus you can double it up if you need to.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Mylar blanket can be found at camping stores like REI. I used to keep one in my car glove box for emergency. I hope this helpful for you.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

A little different, but for a warm "house" inside a porch, this is my fav.


A house made of hay bales, covered with a tarp.



or in this case, a horse blanket.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea how that first pic got there 
Here's what should be,


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the great ideas! I'll see what I can find.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

You could try a product called thinsulate its used to wrap houses in and should be available at any building supplier it comes in smaller packages


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

WOW, these are great.
DH built something in WI but not sure how well insulated any of it ever was. Outdoor cats do get a great fur coat developed and any shelter is better than none, for icky weather (hail, rain, sleet).
I love reading these happy posts!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gandalf&Endor and olywhizz, thanks for those suggestions. I might think about getting a mylar blanket or thinsulate for inside the cat house that my stray sleeps in. It's actually insulated (it has some material that looks metallic on the sides, but I don't know what it is), but I was worried and stuffed a Polartec blanket around the sides as well.

KSKatt, ok, I had to grin when you suggested those hay bales. I know a lot of people say hay is the best for insulation, but they say it like it's the easiest thing in the world to find. I grew up in suburban NJ and believe me, there's nowhere to find or buy hay there!


----------

